# How to remove Quick Launch buttons from HP Laptop?



## rulers (May 6, 2008)

Hi, I have Compaq 6710b, Vista, and I really dislike the Quick Launch buttons. I accidently press some buttons, like the volume and its a nuisance. I really hate these buttons and want to disable them ... but there is no option to do so!! Tried to unisntall the HP Quick Buttons software, but not helps either.

Can anyone help disable the buttons? Maybe something can be changed in the registery (say, changing the button keys to zero 000000000000). Anyone help?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

try this. go to (backup/save/export the registry before making any changes):
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

and zero out the values of QPService and QlbCtrl


----------



## rulers (May 6, 2008)

Update:

I have tried searching the registry for anything QLB-related, but only found following two locations:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Software Explorers\Disabled RunKey\Run
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-239277579-2818820354-3002204094-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ControlPanel

These are just Disabled or Adjusted properties, and probably of no use. So to me it appears that there is nothing I can do using registry.

Tried searching the hard drive for "qlb" or "quick launch", but apart from some folders and system log files, also little help (There were two folders "QLB" and "QLBTEMP" in C:/SWSetup. I tried removing these folders, and restarting computer, but QL buttons still work)


One more idea I had was to disable the keys through registry. Some time ago I succeded in disabling the Caps Lock key, using the following procedure:


Go to Start → Run → regedit
Go to HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout
Right-click on the right half of the screen and choose New → Binary
Name the new Value Scancode Map
Enter 00000000000000000200000000003A0000000000
Close the "Registry Editor" by selecting "Exit" from the "File" menu.
Reboot.


The "3A" in above code it hexadecimal (Scan Code) referring to the Caps Lock. So my idea was to use corresponding hexadecimals for QL buttons, to disable them. To find the hexadecimals I used KeyView program (http://www.cgl.ucsf.edu/home/tef/wintools/keyview.exe). I found following Scan Codes for the QL buttons (left to right)

Decimal: 89, 8, 32, 46, 48 (all except bluetooth button)
Hex: 59, 8, 20, 2e, 30

However, there are overlaps with my existing keyboard buttons:

8 - overlaps with "7"
32 - overlaps with "d"
46 - overlaps with "c"
48 - overlaps with "b"

So clearly there are problems using this method. The KeyView program picks up the QL buttons having same Scan Codes as some existing buttons, so I doubt I can disable QL buttons like this.

I'm not sure what else to try ... may be the only solution is to go to a computer shop and ask them to open up my laptop and unplug the QLB bar.

Too bad HP made so difficult to customise its product.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> try this. go to (backup/save/export the registry before making any changes):
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
> 
> and zero out the values of QPService and QlbCtrl


so workaround above did not fix it? after clearing out the values of QPService and QlbCtrl, reboot and check in Task Manager if the two still runs. i understand from your reply that you have not even tried this. i hope you will at least try the workaround.


----------



## rulers (May 6, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> so workaround above did not fix it? after clearing out the values of QPService and QlbCtrl, reboot and check in Task Manager if the two still runs. i understand from your reply that you have not even tried this. i hope you will at least try the workaround.


No, as I stated i uninstalled all QL software. The above processes are not even present. There is no QPService and QlbCtrl any more. I did check the "Run" registry directory as u siggested, and yes, the QPService and QlbCtrl are not there.

Besides, I have read on other forums that removing QPService and QlbCtrl does not solve the problem anyway - the buttons will still fucntion.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

aahh ok.. i tried uninstalling too.. it did not work. what worked for me was the tweaking of the registry entry. if you have tried the workaround and it did not work, then surely it's different in every case or every model.

anyways, do post back on what you find out what worked. hopefully other members will jump in and try to help out.


----------



## rulers (May 6, 2008)

Just want to say I solved the problem by attaching a metal wire over the QL bar with duct tape. The metal wire is supposed to act as a electric capacitor, so the QL buttons do not sense my fingers.


----------

